# NBC Universal Studio Warehouse Sale



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd like to check this out !......
http://gsalr.com/nbc-universal-studio-warehouse-chatsworth-ca-6476761.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/gms/1858419023.html


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't even imagine.......


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW...just...wow! Prices are probably pretty steep tho.


----------

